# New to the neighborhood



## coolazice (Aug 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.   This looks like it's going to be a fun neighborhood to hang out in!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*coolazice* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## coolazice (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I will be checking out you product lines soon!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome new here too! !


----------



## coolazice (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks newbie!


----------



## coolazice (Aug 21, 2010)

View attachment 27920


----------



## coolazice (Aug 21, 2010)

View attachment 27921


----------



## john200 (Aug 28, 2010)

welcome


----------



## coolazice (Aug 28, 2010)

john200 said:


> welcome


 
Thank you! Welcome to you as well.


----------

